# Sätze aus dem projektgeschäft die zum kotzen sind



## Markus (8 April 2010)

hallo, sicher kennt ihr als praktiker auch sätze die ihr immer wieder hört, und die euch tierisch auf den sack gehen...

hier mal meine lieblinge:

1. biete es mal als option an
(ja du arsch, sicher, gerne, jede einzelne schraube, ach was mache ich da... am besten ich schicke dir meine kalkulation direkt zu...)

2. das projekt ist sehr knapp kalkuliert
(wahnsinn, echt jetzt, das gabs ja noch nie... *gäääähnnn* )



gerne auch welche von der gegenseite...

was ich gerne sage:
"wollt ihr eigentlich nur papier haben oder wollt ihr ne anlage kaufen?!"


----------



## Sockenralf (8 April 2010)

Hallo,

mach mal ein Angebot, aber ALS FESTPREIS

Wann begreifen die Kaufleute, daß "nach Aufwand" für BEIDE Seiten das preisgünstigste ist (wenn man seine Partner kennt und sorgfältig auswählt)


MfG


----------



## vladi (8 April 2010)

Kenne ich auch:

"Ahm, aber das haben wir schon immer so gemacht.."  

"Die Qualifizierungsabteilung wird nicht mitspielen.."

V.


----------



## jabba (8 April 2010)

Ich beziehe das auch mal auf Plichtenhefte.



> 3.1. Leitungstest:
> Zur Abnahme/Übernahme der Installation sind folgende Prüfungen erforderlich
> · Segmentlänge
> · Vertauschen der Datenleitungen
> ...



Und ich konnte die nicht davon abringen,
in meiner Anlage wären genau 1,5m Buskabel gewesen *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (8 April 2010)

"Sicherheitsanalyse usw. kostet viel zu viel, da wird schon nichts passieren"


----------



## jabba (8 April 2010)

Wir haben hier drei Anbieter, Sie sind der günstigste....

was können Sie noch am Preis machen ?


----------



## jabba (8 April 2010)

Oder von einem Kunden der schon vor zwei Jahren Insolvent ging, und schon seit vier Jahren rumheult.

"Sie kennen ja unsere Lage, wir mußten 15% Nachlass geben damit wir den Auftrag bekommen haben,was is bei Ihnen noch drin."

Ich:
"2% Skonto, ich brauche so einen Auftrag nicht, sie schon "


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> "Sicherheitsanalyse usw. kostet viel zu viel, da wird schon nichts passieren"


 
ja genau, oder am besten noch "das brauchen wir nicht, das geht nach polen, italien,... bei denen ist das nicht so"

(die gehören auch zur eu und es gelten die selben physikalischen gesetze wie bei uns!)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2010)

Was ich gerne habe ist eine Mail mit einer Skizze als PDF und dem Text : mach mal bis morgen nen Angebot.....


----------



## Gerhard K (8 April 2010)

könnten sie mir mal ein schema machen,ich hätte da noch einen anbieter der das gerne mal sehen würde.


----------



## centipede (9 April 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich beziehe das auch mal auf Plichtenhefte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass kenne ich zu genüge.
Für diesen Schwachsinn ist eine bestimmte Firma aus dem Raum Gera verantwortlich, die den Kunden diesen Quatsch immer wieder als unbedingt nötig aufquatschen.
Hier setzt mittlerweile echt das Hirn bei manchen Leuten aus.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## Ralle (9 April 2010)

"Wir haben hier 7 Anlagenteile, die produzieren dieses Teil. Die Halle hat 900qm, Sie sollen die Verkettung machen, können die Anordnung der Maschinen vorschlagen. Schnittstellen zu den Maschinen sind noch nicht festgelegt, aber die Maschinen werden immerhin schon gebaut. Liefertermin ist in 3,5 Monaten!" Wir wollen einen Preis von Ihnen, welche Bänder, Händlings, Roboter, was machen könnten."
...
"Was, das gibts bei ihnen nicht kostenlos?"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2010)

"Warum ein Lastenheft? Habt Ihr nicht verstanden, was wir wollen?"


----------



## libra1780 (9 April 2010)

albtraum, letztes jahr, komplett neues projekt, irgendwo in usa.. wusste von seiner existenz erst seit 3 tagen:

projektleiter: "wenn wir schon mal hier sind, können wir uns diese anlaga auch ansehen"
ich "na klar, wieso nicht. lokalaugenschein.."
am abend dann auf der anlage
"die machen heut noch fertig, dann können wir sie ja schon morgen in betrieb nehmen. ist doch kein problem, oder?"
.. das war sein voller ernst!


----------



## Chräshe (9 April 2010)

*Alle Jahre wieder...*

Besprechung für Großprojekt Ende November

  Auftraggeber: „Allerdings ist die Zeit sehr knapp – bis Weihnachten muss alles stehen…!“ 
Auftragnehmer: „Da sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Bis in 12 Monaten ist das auf alle Fälle machbar…“  *ROFL*


----------



## Jan (9 April 2010)

libra1780 schrieb:


> albtraum, letztes jahr, komplett neues projekt, irgendwo in usa.. wusste von seiner existenz erst seit 3 tagen:
> 
> projektleiter: "wenn wir schon mal hier sind, können wir uns diese anlaga auch ansehen"
> ich "na klar, wieso nicht. lokalaugenschein.."
> ...


 
So etwas in der Art kenne ich.

Cheff kommt an und gibt mir ein neues Projekt.
Ich frage nach dem Termin für die Inbetriebnahme.
Cheff sagt: Es gibt noch keinen Termin.
Eine Woche später:
Cheff kommt rein und sagt: "Der Kunde hat gerade angerufen. Morgen ist Inbetriebnahme".


----------



## Jan (9 April 2010)

*Das Programm brauchst du nur kopieren.*

Ein Spruch, den ich nicht mehr hören kann:

"Du brauchst das Programm nur kopieren. Die Anlagen sind alle gleich."

Nur zu blöde, dass die Anlagen unterschiedlich viele Antriebe haben und die Funktionen entsprechend nicht identisch sind.

Oder gibt es eine Funktion im SIMATIC MANAGER, die das Programm beim Kopieren automatisch anpasst? *ROFL*

Noch besser:
Es ist Feierabend.
Cheff: "Du musst morgen unbedingt zum Kunden die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen. Das Programm ist fertig." 
(Das Programm hat der Kollege geschrieben, der nicht mehr bei uns arbeitet und die Inbetriebnahme ist mit etwas Stress gerade so an einem Tag zu schaffen, wenn das Programm fertig ist).
Also mache ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Programm.
Nirgends zu finden. Nichtmal auf dem PG von dem Kollegen, der das Programm geschrieben hat.
Also, am nächsten Morgen zum Kunden gefahren, die wichtigsten Funktionen programmiert und in Betrieb genommen. 
Alles was noch an Programm fehlt, notiert und ganz vorne in den Projektordner geheftet.

Viele Wochen später.
Cheff kommt rein: "Du musst den Rest der Anlage in Betrieb nehmen; das Programm ist fertig". (Das Programm hat ein Kollege "fertig" geschrieben, der auch nicht mehr bei uns ist).
Vorsichtshalber hab ich mal grob ins Programm geschaut und festgestellt, dass das Programm seit der Inbetriebnahme nicht mehr angerührt wurde.
Also noch "mal eben" das Programm fertig geschrieben.

Da kommt dann richtig Freude auf. :?


----------



## Approx (9 April 2010)

Vorletzter Satz bei der Besprechung: "Wir kommen heute in dieser großen Runde zu keinem Ergebnis. Am bestern Sie (also ich) programmieren erstmal so, das wir bei der gewünschten Funktion variabel bleiben. Aber es muss eine einfache Lösung sein, die die Instandhalter auch verstehen, und welche die Bediener nicht überfordert. Ein einfaches, kurzes, knackiges Programm halt! Mit Pop-Up, Eingabe, zack-zack!"
ZONK!  

Approx


----------



## Jan (9 April 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Vorletzter Satz bei der Besprechung: "Wir kommen heute in dieser großen Runde zu keinem Ergebnis. Am bestern Sie (also ich) programmieren erstmal so, das wir bei der gewünschten Funktion variabel bleiben. Aber es muss eine einfache Lösung sein, die die Instandhalter auch verstehen, und welche die Bediener nicht überfordert. Ein einfaches, kurzes, knackiges Programm halt! Mit Pop-Up, Eingabe, zack-zack!"
> ZONK!
> 
> Approx


 
Manchmal träume ich von so einer Vorgabe. 
Das macht so einiges einfacher.


----------



## nade (11 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> So etwas in der Art kenne ich.
> 
> Cheff kommt an und gibt mir ein neues Projekt.
> Ich frage nach dem Termin für die Inbetriebnahme.
> ...



Mhm... das kenn ich von Photovoltaikanlagen her.... Frage von mir, ist die schon angemeldet? Ehm das hat ihr Vorhänger gemacht... EVU angefragt, nein hier liegt uns nichts vor.... Ach ja die Woche soll die Anlage ans Netz gehen...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (11 April 2010)

"Was gibts da zu planen?? Die Anlage soll einfach nur laufen.. !"


"Die Inbetriebnahme sieht unkoordiniert aus!! Warum rennen deine Leute zu jedem Motor wenn er getestet wird??"


"Das Angebot sieht schon ganz gut aus. Machs 10% günstiger und du bekommst den zuschlag!!"


Und das beste:

"Die Anlage muß während des Umbaus aber jederzeit betriebsbereit bleiben!!" 



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sockenralf (11 April 2010)

Hallo,

Produktion läuft im 3-Schicht-Betrieb.

Täglich von 07.00 Uhr - 18.00 Uhr kann die Technik für den Umbau ran, von 18.00 Uhr - 07.00 Uhr muß die Anlage aber wieder laufen


MfG


----------



## Gerhard K (11 April 2010)

da wäre nur eine kleine änderung zu machen.fahr mal für einen vormittag dorthin


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2010)

Verkäufer> Die Maschine hat gelaufen bis zum Ende
ich> soviel ich weiß hat die Maschine beim Oder Hochwasser 1,5m unter Wasser gestanden.
Verkäufer> ihr braucht doch nur ein bischen sauber machen, dann läuft die schon wieder


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2010)

> Wir machen alles selber.. du musst eigentlich nur zur Optimierung ne Woche kommen und uns nen paar Tipps geben




Da bin ich jetzt seit 4 Wochen......... und noch min. weitere 3 ........


----------



## Jan (11 April 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> "Was gibts da zu planen?? Die Anlage soll einfach nur laufen.. !"
> 
> 
> "Die Inbetriebnahme sieht unkoordiniert aus!! Warum rennen deine Leute zu jedem Motor wenn er getestet wird??"
> ...


 
Das die Anlage betriebsbereit sein muss, dass habe ich öfter.

Wir haben vor kurzem eine Kläranlage umgebaut, die während des Betriebes umgebaut wurde (alte SPS raus - neue SPS rein).
Ich konnte zum Glück beim Kunden eine Stunde Stillstand der Belebung für das Umklemmen, den EA-Check und die Inbetriebnahme aushandeln.
Richtig "lustig" wurde es, als eine Karte (S7-315) nachgerüstet werden musste. Da hat mir der Kunde gesagt, dass im Vertrag steht, dass die Anlage nicht abgeschaltet werden darf.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 April 2010)

Vorgaben an die Anlage wurde gemäß Lastenheft zu 100% erfüllt

Kunde bei der Abnahme:


> Das hatten wir uns aber eigentlich anders vorgestellt!



Diesen Spruch habe ich schon in fast jeder erdenklichen Ausführung und vielen verschiedenen Höflichkeitsstufen gehört.
... zum Kotzen.


----------



## Move (12 April 2010)

Frage: Was möchten Sie archiviert haben?
Antwort: Alles...


----------



## Jan (12 April 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Frage: Was möchten Sie archiviert haben?
> Antwort: Alles...


 
Das erinnert mich an einen Kollegen.
Er hat mal einen Kunden gefragt, welche Parameter (von den unzähligen) er angezeigt haben möchte.

Antwort: "ALLE"

Dieser Kollege hat auch volgendes gesagt:
"Wer Fragen stellt, bekommt Antworten".

Daher Frage ich den Kunden nicht.
Bei Datensicherung: CD/DVD übergeben; Bitte hier ihre Datensicherung.
Bei Parametern: "Auf diesem Bild können sie die Parameter sehen".

Da kann man sich so einige evt. sinnlose Diskusionen sparen.


----------



## Gerhard K (12 April 2010)

Kunde: Die Anlage ist aufgebaut.
Ich: Wasser,Luft, Zuleitung alles verlegt und angeschlossen??
Kunde: Sicher.


Ankunft beim Kunden: Die nackte Anlage steht da -> und natürlich in der falschen Halle


----------



## Jan (12 April 2010)

Auf dem TP befindet sich ein Button, mit dem der Bediener bestätigen muss, dass er das Produkt eingefüllt hat.
Drückt er diesen Button, kommt ein Abfrage, ob er wirklich das Produkt eingefüllt hat.
Da meinte der Bediener zu mir, dass er Kollegen hat, die einfach den Button drücken und sofort ohne zu lesen die Abfrage mit Ja bestätigen.
Er wollte eine Abfrage der Abfrage der Bestätigung haben.
Da habe ich ihm erklärt, dass seine Kollegen dann einfach die zweite Abfrage genau wie die Erste ohne zu lesen bestätigen würden und dies daher sinnlos wäre.
Ausserdem; wo will man anfangen und wo aufhören?
Ist eine Abfrage der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, der Abfrage, wirklich ausreichen?!
(Da könnte man das TP auch durch einen PC ersetzen und Windows installieren.)

Ich habe dem Bediener gesagt, das wir grundsätzlich voraussetzen, dass der Bediener ein wenig Grips hat.


----------



## maxider1 (12 April 2010)

telefonischer Anruf vom Bediener 3 Wochen nach Übergabe: 
Wissen Sie MEIN Passwort noch?

gruß
Max


----------



## Jan (12 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> Kunde: Die Anlage ist aufgebaut.
> Ich: Wasser,Luft, Zuleitung alles verlegt und angeschlossen??
> Kunde: Sicher.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch meistens so, oder nicht?

Fall 1: Bin zur angeblich fertigen Anlage gekommen.
Ventile waren nicht angeklemmt, weil sie nicht eingebaut waren. Ging ja auch nicht, weil keine Rohre da waren. 
(OK, am nächsten Tag kamen die Rohrleitungsbauer und einen Tag drauf konnte ich sie auch anschließen.)
Also erstmal den Rest in Betrieb nehmen.
Zu blöde, dass es keine Einspeisung an dem Schrank gab.
Zusätzlich war dann noch ärgerlich, dass die angeklemmten Ventile mit Aderfarben, die es im Plan nicht gab auf Klemmen angeschlossen waren, die es ebenfalls nicht im Plan gab. 

Fall 2: Die Anlage soll so funktionieren wie die bisherigen Anlagen.
Das Schema ist so, wie bei den bisherigen Anlagen.
Zwei zusätzliche Ventile wie mit dem Kunden besprochen programmiert.
Vor Ort: Die Anlage arbeitet nach einem anderen Verfahren. Es ist ein falsches Ventil eingebaut, dadurch ein großer Programmieraufwand um dieses Ventil effektiv zu steuern. Die zusätzlichen Ventile fehlen; also Programm abändern. Ein Ventil sitzt an einer ganz anderen Stelle; also auch hier das Programm umschreiben.

Zum Glück ist ab und zu mal eine Anlage dabei, wo "alles" glatt läuft.


----------



## MSB (12 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Er wollte eine Abfrage der Abfrage der Bestätigung haben.


Das hatte ich auch mal, das Problem des Bedieners:
ich hatte gerade Zeit, habe dann also so ca. 200 Abfragen der Abfrage gemacht,
nach ca. dem 30. mal "Ja" "OK" "Mach Endlich" drücken war das Thema dann durch ... 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (12 April 2010)

*Mein bestes Erlebnis*

Hallo,

dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu :

Anruf des Kunden : "Ab der 3. KW kann die IBS der Anlage beginnen" ...

Die Anlage stand natürlich in der Nähe von Roanoke/Virginia. Da kann es in der 3.KW des Jahres auch schon mal recht kalt sein. Naja, nix wie hin. Und natürlich auch warme Sachen eingepackt, aber wie sich bei der ersten Besichtigung herausstellte, nicht genug davon ... 
Es fehlte leider noch das Dach auf der Fabrikhalle und der örtliche Contractor für die Elektroinstallation der Anlage war gerade mit der Einrichtung der Baustelle ( ersatzweise mit Schneeschippen) beschäftigt  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sinix (13 April 2010)

Inbetriebnehmer: Habt ihr schon den Fernwartungszugang installiert?
Kunde: Was ist Fernwartung, sowas habt ihr auch...


----------



## Nico99 (13 April 2010)

irgendwie passt es zum Thread...


----------



## Sockenralf (13 April 2010)

Hallo,

Die klassischen Phasen eines Projektes:

*Euphorie*

*Ernüchterung*

*Suche nach den Schuldigen*

*Bestrafung der Unschuldigen*

*Auszeichnung der Unbeteiligten*



MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (13 April 2010)

Mit einem funktionierenden Management alles kein Problem.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... ersatzweise mit Schneeschippen beschäftigt ...


hmmmm, was ähnliches hat mein Chef vor etwa zwölf oder fünfzehn Jahren erlebt ... IN DEUTSCHLAND !!!

Maschinen standen in der Fabrikhalle, ich weiss nicht mehr, ob die Oberlichter schon zu waren - die Fenster waren noch nicht drin und die Maschinen mussten vor dem Fliesenleger hin und her geschoben werden. Mein Chef kam mit einer Riesenerkältung heim ...

Tja, ich selbst war auch schonmal auf einer Baustelle, wo zwar Strom und Luft vorhanden war, aber man für menschliche Bedürfnisse ein Dixie-Klo draussen im Baustellengelände aufsuchen musste ... (ahhhmmmm, Deutschland-Ost, aber nah am Westen).


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2010)

*Ost/West ist nur eine geographische Bestimmung*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> (ahhhmmmm, Deutschland-Ost, aber nah am Westen).



Uupps, und ich war eigentlich der Meinung, seit dem 3.10.1990 hat sich der Begriff Ost/West mit der Wiedervereinigung eigendlich endgültig erledigt. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die sogenannte DDR in meinem Sprachgebrauch nur als SBZ genannt habe.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 April 2010)

*So ein saudummes Deppen-Geschwätz!*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..Tja, ich selbst war auch schonmal auf einer Baustelle, wo zwar Strom und Luft vorhanden war, aber man für menschliche Bedürfnisse ein Dixie-Klo draussen im Baustellengelände aufsuchen musste ... (ahhhmmmm, Deutschland-Ost, aber nah am Westen).


Perfektionist, du kleines Sembibelchen, nun mach dich mal nicht lächerlich! Wo man in ein Dixi scheißt ist ja wohl völlig nebensächlich, wenn's Not tut! Ich habe es auch schon widerwillen mitten in Frankfurt-Westend und auch in München tun müssen. Erleichternd war's hier wie da  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (14 April 2010)

"Könen Sie Ihre Anlage zum gleichen Peeis so mit Funktionen programmieren, dass diese je nach Anlagenänderungen variabel einstellbar sind?*

Fürher ein Kunde aus Holland, der 1. Anlage kaufen wollte und dann diese zig-mal kopieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> *So ein saudummes Deppen-Geschwätz!*
> Perfektionist, du kleines Sembibelchen, nun mach dich mal nicht lächerlich! Wo man in ein Dixi scheißt ist ja wohl völlig nebensächlich, wenn's Not tut! Ich habe es auch schon widerwillen mitten in Frankfurt-Westend und auch in München tun müssen. Erleichternd war's hier wie da  .
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


... selber Depp! Fühlst Dich als Ossi gleich angepinkelt? Ich wollte lediglich erwähnen, dass beim Aufbau Ost durchaus mal gerne auch Klos vergessen worden sind - ob da nun ein Ossi oder ein Wessi nicht dran gedacht hat, weiss ich nicht. Ich vergas wohl gestern zu erwähnen, dass das ein Lebensmittelladen werden sollte und man im Baustellengelände durch Matsch laufen durfte, um das Klo zu erreichen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... selber Depp! Fühlst Dich als Ossi gleich angepinkelt? Ich wollte lediglich erwähnen, dass beim Aufbau Ost durchaus mal gerne auch Klos vergessen worden sind - ob da nun ein Ossi oder ein Wessi nicht dran gedacht hat, weiss ich nicht. Ich vergas wohl gestern zu erwähnen, dass das ein Lebensmittelladen werden sollte und man im Baustellengelände durch Matsch laufen durfte, um das Klo zu erreichen.



Ach so... um im Westen hat jede Baustelle eine Toilette ???? Interessant..... *ROFL*   aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Was lest Ihr bitte alle *OST*-Deutschland? Lest bitte ost-*Deutschland*!!! und nächstes mal schreib ich Westeuropa ...

mann, manche haben einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex - mir unverständlich. Aber bitteschön, ich habe mich (aus Versehen) nicht politisch korrekt ausgedrückt. Ist jetzt gut?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> .... (ahhhmmmm, Deutschland-Ost, aber nah am Westen).




Man muss dir zu gute halten das du nicht "nah an der Mauer" geschrieben hast *ggggg  

Ich war übrigens kurz nach der Wende auch auf einer Baustelle "nah am Westen". Hätte ein Jahr vorher nie geglaubt das es das was es da gibt wirklich gibt. Aber die Toiletten waren ok


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab.


Montagebedingungen gehören m.E. durchaus zum Thema. z.B. solche Sachen, dass man bei vielen Lebensmittelbetrieben keinerlei Glas in die Produktion mitnehmen darf - und andere füllen in Gläsern ab. Die Finger musste aufs reinlichste desinfizieren - von der Tastatur macht keine Sau einen Abklatsch.

Ach ja, ein Satz, der mich als "Programmierer" (Softwareentwickler) besonders angekotzt hat: "das Werk darf nur mit Arbeitsbekleidung betreten werden". Mein Kollege mit der Latzhose kam so rein - ich durfte mich trotz vorhandenem Arbeitsmantel dennoch umziehen, ich hatte schließlich nur eine Jeans an. Vielleicht versuch ich es nächstes Mal mit einer Anzugshose und erkläre dann, dass ich immer so im Büro hocken würde ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... selber Depp! Fühlst Dich als Ossi gleich angepinkelt?...


  Nein. Ich hatte mich vielleicht etwas unpassend ausgedrückt.

Aber mal echt jetzt, eine Baustelle ohne funktionstüchtige Heizung, ein Dixi, und zu alle dem auch noch Matsch, das ist schon eine außerordentliche Zumutung. Vermutlich waren auch noch mehrere Gewerke zur selben Zeit auf der Baustelle? Über dir die Maler? Hinter dir wurde geflext und vor dir wurde geschweißt? Im Treppenhaus wurde gestemmt? Hast du der Bauleitung wenigstens mal ordentlich deine Meinung gesagt?

Mir kann man nicht die Schuld dafür geben dass ich beim Lesen Tränen lache! Eine Baustelle ist nun mal kein Ponyhof, mein lieber Perfektionist  .

Tut mir leid, für den OT-Abklatsch. Ich gelobe ab sofort wieder Besserung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (14 April 2010)

*"Sätze aus dem projektgeschäft die zum kotzen sind"
*
Also die Sätze schweifen etwas ab.

Ich hab im Osten saubere Sanitäranlagen gefunden, ebenso wie im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten eine Schaufel (zum zuschaufeln).
Das gehört doch zum Job, denke ich mal.

Der beste Satz der mir immer wieder begegnet ist:
" den genauen Ablauf können wir dann noch klären"

Aber Angebot und Festpreis sind fix.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich vielleicht etwas unpassend ausgedrückt.


vergeben, vergessen, erledigt... 



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hast du der Bauleitung wenigstens mal ordentlich deine Meinung gesagt?


ja, da kommen wir doch wieder auf "Sätze, die zum kotzen sind" zu sprechen: ich war eingeladen, so eine Art Vorinbetriebnahme durchzuführen. Ich dachte: alles mal so mit Probeprodukten oder sogar fast Produktionsbedingenungen zu testen. Im Endeffekt war es aber nur eine Überprüfung, ob die Maschine vor Ort wieder so aufgebaut wurde, wie sie beim Hersteller abgebaut wurde. Gut - damit wars halt eine der unnützesten und am schnellsten abgekürzten Dienstreisen. Und es blieb halt in der Erinnerung, dass es keine vernünftigen Klos etc. gab. Für viele Gewerke ein gewohnter Zustand. Aber halt für einen, der normalerweise erst kommt, wenn alles fertig aufgestellt ist (und dazu gehören halt meist auch die Klos, Kantine und Kaffeeautomat), also für mich sehr ungewohnt.




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mir kann man nicht die Schuld dafür geben dass ich beim Lesen Tränen lache! Eine Baustelle ist nun mal kein Ponyhof, mein lieber Perfektionist  .


Ponyhof? hmmmm....
Dass ich Erheiterung auslösen durfte, freut mich! Schuld? gibts nicht - es gibt nur Ursachen


----------



## Jan (14 April 2010)

Es ist etwas beängstigend, dass die Bilder der Realität entsprechen.

Wenn wenigstens im Winter ein Dach drüber ist, gehts ja noch.

Habe schon im Winder draußen gesessen.
Dauert keine halbe Stunde bis die Finger eingefrohren sind.
Da programmiert man nur noch in Zeitlupe.


----------



## Jan (14 April 2010)

bike schrieb:


> *"Sätze aus dem projektgeschäft die zum kotzen sind"*
> 
> Also die Sätze schweifen etwas ab.
> 
> ...


 
Da kenne ich auch so eine Geschichte.

Mein Kollege sollte Funktion einer Anlage programmieren.
Der Kunde wollte aber nicht damit rausrücken, wie die Funktion sein soll.
Betriebsgeheimnis.
Also hat er das Programm geschrieben, ist hin gefahren und hat das halbe Programm umgeschrieben.
Anschließend hat man festgestellt, dass die Anlage so nicht funktioniert (weil die Hardware falsch aufgebaut ist).
Also wurde die Anlage umgebaut und der Kollege durfte 80% vom Programm neu schreiben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2010)

*Beängstigend?*



Jan schrieb:


> Es ist etwas beängstigend, dass die Bilder der Realität entsprechen.
> 
> Wenn wenigstens im Winter ein Dach drüber ist, gehts ja noch...


Beängstigend ist etwas anderes. Bauarbeiter fahren zu dritt in einem Materialaufzug, der nur außen am Gerüst befestigt ist. Sie balloncieren im siebten Stock auf einer Bohle, die auf einer Gerüststange zum Fenster gelegt ist, mit zentnerschweren Granitplatten im Arm. Die Bauleitung schaut weg, die BG schaut nicht zu. Einer war abgestürzt, blieb jedoch weiter unten zwischen Gerüst und Fassade hängen. Die Granitplatte suchte sich ihren Weg, traf zum Glück ins Leere. Frankfurt Westend 2009, wenige Tage vor Übergabe. Heute treiben dort Steuerprüfer ihr Unwesen - ebenso beängstigend für manchereiner ;-) . Aber eine super S7-Haustechnik habe die  .

Wenn man das alles mal ein bisschen relativ sieht, geht es uns doch ausgesprochen gut, oder? 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (15 April 2010)

*Es trifft immer die falschen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Einer war abgestürzt, blieb jedoch weiter unten zwischen Gerüst und Fassade hängen.


Wirklich bedauerlich, hoffentlich hat er diesen Absturz ohne wesentliche Verletzungen überstanden.



			
				Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Heute treiben dort Steuerprüfer ihr Unwesen - ebenso beängstigend für manchereiner



Deine Geschichte hätte ein Happy End, wenn eine Granitplatte einige Steuerprüfer für ewig von Ihrer Tätigkeit entbunden hätte ....  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2010)

Mal noch etwas zum Thema:

"Ich habe noch zwei Jahre bis zur Rente", Zitat eines Stadtwerkers.

oder:

"Ich will ja nicht alles besser wissen, aber wir können alle von einander lernen" (größtenteils Spitzfindigkeiten und selbsterstellte Normen nach der Vergabe).


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich hat er diesen Absturz ohne wesentliche Verletzungen überstanden...


Ich denke, er hatte zumindest ein paar Rippenbrüche, überlebt wird er es schon haben. In diesen Tagen passierten noch weitere Unfälle. Ein junger Tscheche stürtzte kopfüber im Treppenhaus mit einer Stehleiter auf der Schulter. Der Junge hatte richtig Schmerzen. Naja, wen schert es? Hauptsache Termine werden eingehalten. Das ist wirklich alles was zählt. Vertragsstrafen..., wem erzähle ich das.



Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Deine Geschichte hätte ein Happy End, wenn eine Granitplatte einige Steuerprüfer für ewig von Ihrer Tätigkeit entbunden hätte .... ...


Wie wahr, wie wahr! Diese Brüder und (größtenteils) Schwestern befinden sich in Sicherheit. Aber man kann ja nie wissen, wann sich bei so einem Schnellschuss eine Fassadenplatte löst.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (15 April 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man kann ja nie wissen, wann sich bei so einem Schnellschuss eine Fassadenplatte löst.



Yeep, man soll die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Move (15 April 2010)

Hi,

auch eine Frage, die immmmmmer wieder auftaucht:

Was ist, wenn der Bus mal ausfällt.....:roll: 

Ab hier gehen die Überlegungen los, alles was bis dato von der SPS gesteuert wird, jetzt zusätzlich als HW-Lösung um die SPS "drumrumzustricken" so das am Ende die SPS auch ausgebaut werden kann

Es könnte ja sein das der Bus ausfällt......


----------



## jabba (15 April 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn der Bus mal ausfällt.....:roll:



Musst Du antworten :
"nimmt man halt den nächsten"


----------



## maxi (15 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hmmmm, was ähnliches hat mein Chef vor etwa zwölf oder fünfzehn Jahren erlebt ... IN DEUTSCHLAND !!!
> 
> Maschinen standen in der Fabrikhalle, ich weiss nicht mehr, ob die Oberlichter schon zu waren - die Fenster waren noch nicht drin und die Maschinen mussten vor dem Fliesenleger hin und her geschoben werden. Mein Chef kam mit einer Riesenerkältung heim ...
> 
> Tja, ich selbst war auch schonmal auf einer Baustelle, wo zwar Strom und Luft vorhanden war, aber man für menschliche Bedürfnisse ein Dixie-Klo draussen im Baustellengelände aufsuchen musste ... (ahhhmmmm, Deutschland-Ost, aber nah am Westen).


 

Habe ich in Frankreich schon weitaus krassere Sachen erlebt 

Hatte dann 1 Woche Durchfall und Erkältung und 4 Wochen ne Nierenentzündung.

Gab viel Geld, aber im nachhinein war es das nicht wert.


----------



## blasterbock (15 April 2010)

> Tja, ich selbst war auch schonmal auf einer Baustelle, wo zwar Strom und Luft vorhanden war, aber man für menschliche Bedürfnisse ein Dixie-Klo draussen im Baustellengelände aufsuchen musste


 
Also bei uns im schönen Westerwald sagt man "Der gute Bauer trägt seinen Mist heim", mit anderen Worten, gesch... wird nur im Hotel.


----------



## Lebenslang (15 April 2010)

Wir haben Ihnen ein ordentliches Hotelzimmer gebucht.


----------



## Exmexx (15 April 2010)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Wir haben Ihnen ein ordentliches Hotelzimmer gebucht.




Kenn ich. Meine Ex-Firma hatte aber auch ein ausserordentliches Talent die mieseste Absteige im Umkreis von 20km um der Baustelle zu buchen.
Selbstsaugen des Zimmers inklusive.


----------



## Jan (15 April 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch eine Frage, die immmmmmer wieder auftaucht:
> 
> ...


 
Den Bus redundant aufbauen.

Aber wenn man fragt, was ist, wenn der Bus ausfällt, dann muss man auch fragen: Was ist, wenn der wichtigste Antrieb in der Anlage ausfällt?

Man könnte wegen dem Bus auch einen Vertrag abschließen, dass wenn der Bus ausfällt, innerhalb einer Zeit X einer vorbeikommt und den Bus wider zum laufen bringt.

Habe mal gehört, dass so etwas schon mal für eine große Tankstelle gemacht wurde. Die Service-Firma hat sogar extra in der Nähe eine Zweigstelle eingerichtet.


----------



## Markus (16 April 2010)

"können das nicht unsere leute machen?"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2010)

"die software für die steuerung kann man sich doch schon kostenlos aus dem internet laden"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2010)

Beim Aufbau helfen die Betriebshandwerker, 2 Schlosser
und 2 Elektriker, großer Stapler wird gestellt. Eigentlich
kannst du da ja alleine hinfahren und ein paar Anweisungen 
geben. 
..
..
später auf der Baustelle ist keiner da und der stapler ist kaputt


----------



## bike (16 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... und der stapler ist kaputt


Gehört bei euch ein mindestens 15t Stapler in den Werkzeugkoffer?
Also unser Erfahrung sagt, dass so allgemein notwendig ist. 

bike

P:S: Ich habe da immer die Ausrede, daran kann ich meinen laptop nicht anschliessen


----------



## Markus (16 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Beim Aufbau helfen die Betriebshandwerker, 2 Schlosser
> und 2 Elektriker, großer Stapler wird gestellt. Eigentlich
> kannst du da ja alleine hinfahren und ein paar Anweisungen
> geben.
> ...



*ACK* EXAKT GANZ GENAU SO SCHON SEHR OFT ERLEBT!!! *ACK*


Es kann ja mal was schief gehen, aber es ist schon vorgekommen dass der Projektleiter des Kunden diese Leistungen ABSICHTLICH nicht geordert hat, geht ja auch auf seine Kostenstelle und der doofe Lieferant hat ja nen Festpreis abgegeben... Aber in solchen Situatioenn transformiert sich der sonst ganz liebe Markus zur ultimativen Drecksau mit dem ziehl dem Typen eine reinzudrücken wo es nur geht - Idealfall wäre dass der Typ seinen Job verliert... :sb6:


----------



## blasterbock (16 April 2010)

"Wir haben da ein tolles Apartment in der Stadt, ist doch für Ihre Monteure besser, da können die machen, was die wollen."

Jou, putzen und Betten machen und der Kunde spart das Hotel.

Apropos Stapler.
"Wir haben mehrere Stapler vor Ort zur Verfügung"

Aber - der Boden der Halle ist noch 1 m über Umgebungsniveau.


----------



## TobiasA (16 April 2010)

Mein Favorit:

"Ist alles vorbereitet. Eigentlich brauchst du nur noch den Stecker rein und die engültige Inbetriebnahme (2. IBN) durchführen."
O-Ton Lieferant: "Kindergarten"

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es vier Wochen dauern kann, einen Stecker einzustecken. Weder Stecker noch Schnittstelle noch Funktion war gegeben, "nein, die original SPS darfst du aus Garantiegründen nicht ändern". Endete mit einer separaten SPS als "Übersetzer"...
Nach einer ähnlichen Baustelle war ich drauf und dran, in den Sack zu hauen. Das Projekt landet natürlich erst dann auf dem Schreibtisch, wenn der Karren schon im Dreck steckt...

Wer Schnittstellen als Verantwortlicher nicht genau definiert, ist selbst schuld. Und entweder liefert der Lieferant dann das, was vereinbart war- oder die Friggelei wird in Rechnung gestellt. Bei 'n dicken A**** gehört 'ne dicke Hose.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Sinix (19 April 2010)

"Unsere Dienstwagen sind alle unterwegs, du kannst ja mit den Monteuren im Auto fahren..." 

(...das bis unters Dach mit Werkzeug und Material voll ist, und deren Insassen andere Arbeitszeiten haben und früher die Baustelle verlassen wollen und...und..und)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 April 2010)

Mach mal einen guten Preis. Wir bauen die Maschine noch x-mal....


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mach mal einen guten Preis. Wir bauen die Maschine noch *x-mal*....



jaja und *X = 1 *  

zu Not   *X = 1,1*


----------



## Dr.M (20 April 2010)

"... das könnt ihr doch bestimmt noch schnell mitmachen"

z.B mal schnell ne Maschine einer Fremdfirma anschließen (die sich vorm Wochenende schon verpisst hat). Sind ja nur 2 Kabel...



...4x240/120mm²


----------



## Approx (21 April 2010)

Zwar nicht aus dem Projektgeschäft, aber auch sehr frech...
Anno 2001 - Originalton des eigenen Betriebsratsvorsitzenden zum Thema Einführung Step 7 bei Neuanlagen usw:


> "Wie - ihr wollt mehr Gehalt weil es neue Software und Anlagenteile neben den bestehenden Anlagenteilen gibt? Der Bildschirm ist doch immer noch viereckig, oder nicht!!? Dann hat sich doch für euch Instandhalter nichts geändert"


 
:sm6:
Gruß Approx


----------



## plc_tippser (21 April 2010)

Wegen Euch ist die Anlage in Verzug.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 April 2010)

Im Vertrag steht ... maximale Maße : 1000x1000x1000

Kunde kommt mit 1200x1200x1400

 Ich sag... bekomme ich hin aber dann nicht mehr die vertraglichen 60 Takte/Stunde

Kunde... ne das geht aber nicht. Die stehen ja im Vertrag.....


ok... die Maße aber auch........


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

Kunde:

"Ich hätte gerne noch dieses, jenes, welches, und, und, und... extra.

Das ist im Auftrag (Pauschalauftrag) mit drin."

Genau; die Extras die erst nachträglich gewünscht sind, stehen schon vorher im Angebot und Vertrag drin.

*ROFL*


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Wegen Euch ist die Anlage in Verzug.


 

Solche Aussagen verhindere ich, bevor sie gemacht werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 April 2010)

*"Jaa, aber heute wird das nichts mehr"*

Ich war einmal eine Woche in Schweden fest gehalten worden. Eine namhafte deutsche Firma kam nicht mit einer simplen DP/DP-Schnittstelle zu unserer Anlage zurecht. Es wurden lediglich drei oder vier Variablen übergeben, also wirklich höchst simple! Montag Mittag bekam ich die Nachricht, nach Scheden zu reisen. Die Nacht zu Dienstag verbrachte ich bereits auf der Fähre, am nächsten Mittag war ich vorort. Geplant war, am selben Tag zurück zu reisen. Ok, die Jungens hatten Druck und keine Zeit für unsere kleine Nebenanlage, sehe ich ja auch ein. Also, GU hatte für mich ein Hotel gebucht und die Überfahrt storniert. Bis Freitag immer wieder das selbe Spiel. Jeden Tag ein anderes Hotel und täglich besser, und jeden Tag die Fähre storniert. Am letzten Tag hatte ich eine richtige Suite ;-) . Ich glaube, das war die längste Woche meines Lebens.

Am Samstag, als die Anlage nun endlich mehr oder weniger lief, kam dieser Spruch des Programmierers "Jaa, aber heute wird das nichts mehr". Mein letzter Anruf beim GU, eine Softwareänderung im Stammhaus (in Deutschland), ein Neubrennen eines Eproms, Hoch- und Runterfahren der Anlage und nach zwei weiteren Stunden es lief nun endlich .

Die aller oberste Kuriosität ist, dass unsrere Steuerung eigentlich garnicht notwendig gewesen wäre  . Wir waren nur ein intelligenter DP-Slave der Werte über Profibus empfängt und über Peripherie wieder ausgibt. Simple DP-Peripherie hätte eigentlich das selbe getan  . Allerdings musste ich nebenbei auf Zuruf noch einen Ausgabewert normieren bzw. "hintricksen", da die besagte Firma offensichtlich nicht so genau wusste, was sie eigentlich mißt. Naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen. Es wäre mir peinlich, den Namen der Firma zu nennen, Siemens war es allerdings nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBFS (22 April 2010)

Es ist nicht die Firma, die versagt -somit spielt der Name keine Rolle - sondern es ist eine definierte Anzahl von Menschen oder manchmal auch nur Einer.


----------



## refurbishment (21 Mai 2010)

Freitag nachmittag: Könntest du evtl heut noch hurtig nach berlin fahren? (also knapp 600km) 
Dürft auch nix größers sein.

Naja fahrst halt mal hin und gugst mal.

Des siehst dann schon auf der Baustellen.

Des musst mit denen vor Ort dann abklären, dürft aber kein Problem sein.

Rückruf bei IBN in der Firma bei der Konstruktion: Also das Problem hatte ich jetzt auch noch nie, da bin ich auch überfragt ( Ich: du warst ja auch noch nie auf ner Baustelle, ergo hattest du noch nie Probleme bei ner IBN!!)


----------



## Jan (21 Mai 2010)

refurbishment schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittag: Könntest du evtl heut noch hurtig nach berlin fahren? (also knapp 600km)
> Dürft auch nix größers sein.
> 
> Naja fahrst halt mal hin und gugst mal.
> ...


 

Das erinnert mich an einen Auftraggeber (Endkunde in Würzburg).

Ich bin auf einen Montag in Hamburg auf einer Inbetriebnahme, die voraussichtlich bis Dienstag dauert. 
Da ruft Mittags der Auftraggeber an und sagt, dass er mich gerne am Dienstagmorgen in Würzburg vor Ort hätte.
Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich auf einer Inbetriebnahme bin und nicht entscheiden kann, ob ich die momentane Inbetriebnahme abbreche.
Ich habe ihn gebeten, meinen Cheff anzurufen und dieser solle dann mich anrufen. 
Auftraggeber: "OK, werde ich machen".

Am Dienstag ca. 10 Uhr ruft mich der Auftraggeber erneut an und frag mich, wo ich denn bleiben würde; ich sollte ja schließlich morgens vor Ort sein.
Da ist mir ja fast der Kragen geplatzt.
Hab´ meinen Cheff angerufen, ihm die Storry erzählt und ihn gebeten das zu klären.
Natürlich durfte ich dann um 14 Uhr in Hamburg losfahren, noch zur Firma die Unterlagen holen und direkt weiter nach Würzburg. 

"Es ist immer wieder toll, wenn vorausgeplant wird und man etwas Zeit zur Vorbereitung bekommt." :sb7:


----------



## nade (22 Mai 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen Auftraggeber (Endkunde in Würzburg).
> 
> Ich bin auf einen Montag in Hamburg auf einer Inbetriebnahme, die voraussichtlich bis Dienstag dauert.
> Da ruft Mittags der Auftraggeber an und sagt, dass er mich gerne am Dienstagmorgen in Würzburg vor Ort hätte.
> ...



Hattest doch Zeit, und zwar jetzt sofort.....
Werd auch DI NAcht nach Stephanskirchen fahren, und nun ja AC Seite von 3 PV Anlagen bei 500KW-15MW sind ja so ohne weiteres Projektiert...


----------



## Jan (22 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Hattest doch Zeit, und zwar jetzt sofort.....
> Werd auch DI NAcht nach Stephanskirchen fahren, und nun ja AC Seite von 3 PV Anlagen bei 500KW-15MW sind ja so ohne weiteres Projektiert...


 
Das kenne ich auch.

Mittags kommt der Cheff rein.
"Jan, du musst morgen ganz dringend zum Kunden und die Anlage in Betrieb nehmen; das Programm ist fertig".
(Inbetriebnahme mit etwas Streß an einem Tag machbar).
Hat sich nur leider rausgestellt, dass das Programm nicht auf dem Server liegt. 
Da hat mir der Cheff das PG mit dem das Programm geschrieben wurde, bis zum nächsten Morgen besorgt und ins Büro gestellt.
Hab´ das PG eingepackt und mit zum Kunden genommen; natürlich war auf dem PG das Programm auch nicht drauf.
Also "mal eben" auf der Baustelle das Programm geschrieben und in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Also "mal eben" auf der Baustelle das Programm geschrieben und in Betrieb genommen.


 
Bin verwundert. Sind eure Programme den so klein, dass amn sie in 1 bis 2 Tagen schreiben kann?

Bei unseren Maschinen bis du Minimum 2-3 Mannwochen am proggen bis es geht. Und das nur bei optimaler Vorbereitung. Die größeren Anlagen 10-30 Mannwochen oft verteilt auf mehrere Leute.

Gruß


----------



## GLT (22 Mai 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei unseren Maschinen bis du Minimum 2-3 Mannwochen am proggen bis es geht. Und das nur bei optimaler Vorbereitung. Die größeren Anlagen 10-30 Mannwochen oft verteilt auf mehrere Leute.


Weniger Internet-Foren-surfen u. schon gehts schneller - also raus aus dem gemütlichen Büro u. ab auf die zugige Baustelle


----------



## nade (23 Mai 2010)

Ach ja ...

Wurde mal gefragt, wie lange ich für Anschluss AC wie auch DC Seite bei 3 Wechselrichter incl. Zählerschrankumbau ich brauche... Antwort von mir : och.. denk mal in 3-4 Stunden, wenns gut geht bin ich fertig.
Daraufhin kam nur ein nehh niemals... brauchst bestimmt en ganzen Tag...

War nacher in der von mir gesagten Zeit fertig. Wo kommst du denn her????
Seither werde meine Schätzzeiten nimmer angezweifelt.

Auch vorsichtige Kostenschätzungen werden nu nimmer angezweifelt, nachdem mein Vorgänger ca 8tsnd über jedem anderen Angebot lag.. und ich wiedermal mit einer Schätzung nur im ca 20% daneben lag.


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Weniger Internet-Foren-surfen u. schon gehts schneller - also raus aus dem gemütlichen Büro u. ab auf die zugige Baustelle


 
Mein Einlassung bezieht sich nicht auf LOGO oder WAGO-Köppe.
Das man bei solch überschaubaren "Maschinchen" schneller
fertig wird (erst recht bei einer saukalten Halle) ist logisch.


----------



## Jan (23 Mai 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bin verwundert. Sind eure Programme den so klein, dass amn sie in 1 bis 2 Tagen schreiben kann?
> 
> Bei unseren Maschinen bis du Minimum 2-3 Mannwochen am proggen bis es geht. Und das nur bei optimaler Vorbereitung. Die größeren Anlagen 10-30 Mannwochen oft verteilt auf mehrere Leute.
> 
> Gruß


 
Manche Programme sind so klein, weil es kleine Anlagen mit wenig Antrieben und wenig Funktion sind.
Wir schreiben aber auch große Programme, an denen man auch mal mehrere Monate sitzt.


----------



## peter(R) (23 Mai 2010)

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat !!!
Antwort auf meine Frage wie das funktionieren soll eine gebrauchte Anlage bei einem Endkunden in einem Monat in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Mein Einwand bezog sich darauf, dass der Hersteller dazu bei Neuanlagen 3 Monate braucht mit 3 x so viel man power und dass die gebrauchte Anlage bereits 3 Jahre ausser Betrieb und entsprechend vergammelt war und das in Fernost.

peter(R)


----------



## MatMer (24 Mai 2010)

Schulung Mischprogramm (in China)

Schritt "Waage entleeren" => okay
Schritt "Waage ist leer" => Frage vom Bediener woher wir wüssten das die Waage denn leer ist...


----------



## Eliza (1 Juni 2010)

Immer wieder gern gehört:

"Der Schrank ist komplett angeschlossen und geprüft"

 (Aber garantiert nicht der, vor dem ich gerade sitze.....)


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2010)

MatMer schrieb:


> Schulung Mischprogramm (in China)
> 
> Schritt "Waage entleeren" => okay
> Schritt "Waage ist leer" => Frage vom Bediener woher wir wüssten das die Waage denn leer ist...


Es ist doch eine reale Frage.
Das den Schritt "Waage entleeren" aktiv ist/war ist ja kein Garantie das die Waage tatsäglich leer ist.
Oder hast Du nur ein Timer zwisschen die zwei Schritte ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2010)

@Jesper:
Vielleicht hat MatMer ja das Ist-Gewicht als Größe in der SPS ...


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2010)

@LL:
Ja, aber die Frage ist nicht schlect.
Wie weiss man das der Waage leer ist ?
MatMer hat geschrieben als ob es ein doofe Frage wäre.

N.B. Ich mache auch Wiege-Programme.


----------



## GLT (1 Juni 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wie weiss man das der Waage leer ist ?


Indem man die Meßgröße im Schritt auch kontrolliert u. als Bedingung verarbeitet?



JesperMP schrieb:


> MatMer hat geschrieben als ob es ein doofe Frage wäre.


Wenn eine Schulung step-by-step richtig durchnimmt, ist das eintweder eine blöde Frage, der Kursteilnehmer ein "Schläfer" oder in der Tat ein Fehler im Kurs.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich mache auch Wiege-Programme.


Dann dürftest Du derlei "Probleme" ja kennen und zu verarbeiten wissen.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2010)

@GLT



> Indem man die Meßgröße im Schritt auch kontrolliert u. als Bedingung verarbeitet?
> [..]
> Dann dürftest Du derlei "Probleme" ja kennen und zu verarbeiten wissen.


Ich frage dich oder Matmer nicht.
Der Benutzer bei Matmer's Einweisung hat es gefragt.



> Wenn eine Schulung step-by-step richtig durchnimmt, ist das eintweder eine blöde Frage, der Kursteilnehmer ein "Schläfer" oder in der Tat ein Fehler im Kurs.


Wie kannst Du davon augehen das Matmer es richtig durchgenommen hat ?
Es war vielleicht eine Kursteilnehmer der NICHT geschlafen hat.


----------



## GLT (1 Juni 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du davon augehen das Matmer es richtig durchgenommen hat ?


Ein gewisser "Vertrauensvorschuß" - passiert mir selbst oft genug, daß ein Kursteilnehmer eine Frage genau zu dem stellt, was man gerade eben  vollständig u. richtig durchgenommen hat.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Es war vielleicht eine Kursteilnehmer der NICHT geschlafen hat.


Diese Option habe ich ja auch eingeräumt


----------



## MatMer (1 Juni 2010)

okay Jungs, also da wir das Produkt verwiegen habe ich das Gewicht in der SPS und einen Leerpegel (der ca. bei 3 kg liegen dürfte) mit dem ich vergleichen kann

es war eine dumme Frage, da die junge Dame zwar nicht geschlafen hat, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt vergessen hat, dass es eine WAAGE ist, als ich sagte es sei eine Waage ist ihr dann auch aufgefallen, woher man dann weiß das die Leer ist


----------



## TommyG (4 Juli 2013)

Jaja,

die Mädels und die Waagen...

btw, 1GB Zugang zum I-net, customer, 'eigentlich' nur 'mal eben' hinfahren und IBN durchziehen...'ich hatte gedacht' das wäe DIE Baustelle, wo maletwas anders ist.. 8h effektive Arbeit, 8 Tage verkauft... wenns schön macht...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Sinix (4 Juli 2013)

Aha, mal nen alten Stammtisch reaktiviert, nun denn:

*Sätze aus dem Projektgeschäft die zum kotzen sind:*

Mal so nebenbei:
...das dauert doch nicht lange, aber morgen muss das Ganze auf die Messe...
(Anmerkung: die Maschine für den Kunden auch...)

Auf der Betriebsversammlung:
...wir müssen die Durchlaufzeit von Auftrag bis Lieferung verkürzen um Wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben,tja liebe Monteure die Letzten beissen die Hunde
(Anmerkung:IBN zukünftig auf dem LKW) 

Bei der Planung auf Fragen zur Anbringung der Sensoren an ein fertig konstruierten Drehkopf:
...was soll damit sein, das machen wie immer die Monteure so wie es am Besten passt... 
(Anmerkung: es passte nicht...)


----------



## repök (4 Juli 2013)

Zwei kleine Worte die ich aus meinem Wortschatz ersatzlos gestrichen habe :"mal eben"...

von wegen mach mal eben, tu mal eben fahr mal eben..... kenn ich nicht mehr


----------



## ducati (4 Juli 2013)

"Ist doch nur ne PillePalle-Anlage" ...

Ob ich 5 oder 50 Antriebe habe, bzw. der Antieb 5 oder 50kW hat, das Automatisierungs-/Visualisierungskonzept für nen Antrieb muss so oder so geklärt und besprochen werden. Wenn der SPS- und Visubaustein mal fertig ist, dann das von dem einen auf 5 oder 50 zu kopieren ist auch nicht mehr der Aufwand. (Aus Sicht der Software jedenfalls)

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (4 Juli 2013)

"Sie können inbetriebnehmen kommen, wir haben ALLES vorbereitet" 

Und dann hockt man ne Woche in der Wüste bei 50°C im Schatten ohne Klima, ohne Schrankspeisung und ohne Internetfähigen Simkarte.


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Juli 2013)

"Wir haben die Wände schon geschlossen, das können wir nachträglich nicht mehr anschließen!" --> "Ach was, die Typen in Saudi die verzwurbeln die Kabel da schon irgendwie"


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> "Wir haben die Wände schon geschlossen, das können wir nachträglich nicht mehr anschließen!"



Der Satz gilt oft auch für mechanische Fehlkonstruktionen, dann werden die konstruktivien Mängel "eben mal" wegprogrammiert.
(...Staudruck zu groß, na dann programmierst du eben Lücken oder einen zugweisen Betrieb)

...ist doch nur ein Förderband mit paar Sensoren und Stoppzylinder! Keine Große Sache.
(...und mit Stau,Leerfahren,Stop zum Energiesparen, Takten,Vereinzeln und mehreren Geschwindigkeiten...)


----------



## lilli (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

kann sein, dass sich das ein oder andere wiederholt, aber das tut so gut das mal raus zu lassen: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

„Hurra, wir haben einen neuen Auftrag – also praktisch sicher, mit mündlicher Zusage – nur mit der Bestellung dauert es noch – die kommt später“

„Genau so eine Anlage hatten wir schon mal – da können wir fast alles kopieren. Nur der Servo ist ein anderer, die BV wird natürlich neu entwickelt und der Kunde hätte das gerne mit seiner hauseigenen SPS realisiert.“

„Das ist ganz neu, das habe ich auf der Messe gesehen!“

„Der nette Herr von Vertrieb hat gesagt, das geht ganz einfach, das macht man mal so nebenbei“

„Nix geht mehr und niemand hat nix gemacht!“

„Also der Termin ist ganz wichtig! Wir lösen gleich die Bestellung aus und den Preis und die technischen Einzelheiten klären wir dann später. Wichtig ist, dass Sie gleich alle Zukaufteile bestellen und nichts vergessen!“

„Wirklich, Sie hatten die Schnittstellenbeschreibung der Verkettung schon vor 6 Wochen geschickt? Aber das ist doch nicht so viel. Das können wird doch noch schnell hier auf der Baustelle proggen!“

„Bitte machen Sie einen Festpreis – wenn Sie natürlich schneller fertig sind, dann wird das ja billiger!?“

„Unser Fertiger konnte nicht pünktlich liefern. Das bedeutet, Sie müssen jetzt in der halben Zeit fertig werden!“

„Wie Sie können jetzt nicht kurzfristig liefern!? Sie hatten das doch vor 13 Monaten angeboten! Das ist doch klar, dass das irgend wann mal kommt!“

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## ducati (5 Juli 2013)

"Das Abfahren der Anlage von der Visu muss aus Sicherheitsgründen auch ohne Bedienberechtigungen möglich sein"

3 Wochen später: "Warum ist das Abfahren der Anlage ohne sich einzuloggen möglich, da kann die Anlage ja jeder stillsetzen"

...


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> "Das Abfahren der Anlage von der Visu muss aus Sicherheitsgründen auch ohne Bedienberechtigungen möglich sein"
> 
> 3 Wochen später: "Warum ist das Abfahren der Anlage ohne sich einzuloggen möglich, da kann die Anlage ja jeder stillsetzen"
> 
> ...



oder umgekehrt...

"Diese Funktion muss unbedingt mit Passwort gesichert sein..."
3 Wochen später: "Warum ist diese Funktion mit Passwort gesichert, andauernd Stillstand... "


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Juli 2013)

Und genau aus diesem grund ist mein liebster verkehr nicht der geschlechts-, sondern der schrift-verkehr! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinix (5 Juli 2013)

schon klar, Verträge sind zum Vertragen da


----------



## TommyG (10 Juli 2013)

btw,

ist es bei Euch auch so, dass man mit 'mal eben', 'Eigentlich' und 'ich hatte gedacht' fast 90% der Zeit und der Kosten verheizt?

Auch noch nen schöner Spruch: Das darft Du dem Kunden aber nicht so hoch in Rechnung stellen, der will noch zwei weitere MAschinen kaufen...

oder heute:
Nein, Euer Handbuch lese ich nicht, das ist mir viel zu kompliziert, ich schreibe das lieber auf... ok, so 2cm von den 10 hat er schon, ich bin aber Feitag hier wech, und kapiert hat er seine Kritzelei immer noch nicht... also: immer schön aufs Handbuch verweisen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## floppy (11 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Beim Aufbau helfen die Betriebshandwerker, 2 Schlosser
> und 2 Elektriker, großer Stapler wird gestellt. Eigentlich
> kannst du da ja alleine hinfahren und ein paar Anweisungen
> geben.
> ...



Wir sind auch so ein Kunde.... der Einkauf vereinbart so was, die Instandhaltung erfährt davon zwei Stunden nachdem die Leute des Maschinenbauers ankamen und wir haben meist nur von jeder Fachrichtung einen pro Schicht und die haben genug mit dem Tagesgeschäft zu tun. 


Lese das grad und stell mir grad die verzweifelten Inbetriebnehmer aus der Vergangenheit vor...sorry ;-)  Gott sei dank lassen sich nicht viele Unternehmen auf solche "Tricks" (unterstelle ich mal...) ein - Erfahrung?

EDIT: UPS, SEH GRAD DAS DAS WAS ÄLTER IS...gelesen, geschrieben, gedacht.


----------



## Sinix (11 Juli 2013)

floppy schrieb:


> EDIT: UPS, SEH GRAD DAS DAS WAS ÄLTER IS...gelesen, geschrieben, gedacht.



kein Problem, das ist zeitlos...
schön auch mal von der anderen Seite einen Kommentar zu lesen



floppy schrieb:


> Gott sei dank lassen sich nicht viele Unternehmen auf solche "Tricks" (unterstelle ich mal...) ein - Erfahrung?


Wie mans nimmt, Erfahrung 50% Anlaufschwierigkeit bei Ankunft beim Kunden, dem stehen 50% Gegenüber die schon nervös warten wann wir endlich kommen



Und noch ein paar Sätze zum Kotzen:

Wie? Die Maschine hat eine Schnittstelle - davon wurde uns aber nichts gesagt.

Das ist eine Standardmaschine, Schnittstellen gibts optional, aber wurde hier nicht bestellt...

Wir dachten Ihr legt die Schnittstellenleitung. Ich habe keinen Auftrag die anzuklemmen...


----------



## ducati (11 Juli 2013)

"Da haben wir doch noch nen altes Teil im Lager liegen, das baun wir ein. Das ist doch noch gut"

Hält dann zwar wieder nur nen halbes Jahr, aber was soll's, Hauptsache gespart...


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Juli 2013)

Eigentlich alle Sätze die "mal grad", "Ja nein halt stop wadde ma", "is kein Fehler", "ja aber" enthalten...

Und natürlich der Satz aller Sätze "Davon weiss ich nix, da hab ich keinen Auftrag für, wenn ich das mache kostet das Geld"

Das Überleben bestimmter Personen über die mich in den letzte Jahren geärgert habe wurde nur durch den nicht vorhandenen Granatwerfer neben meinem Schreibtisch gesichert !


----------



## Matze001 (11 Juli 2013)

Die Umrichter die wir Standardmässig verbauen sind bei diesem Projekt zu teuer, wir haben diese hier bestellt.

Nach Projektende "Warum habt ihr so viele Programmierstunden? Die Anlage ist doch nicht anders als sonst"

Wenn man denen dann sagt das die Umrichter die sie gekauft haben so scheisse dokumentiert sind, dass man ewig rumdoktorn muss bis man sie korrekt ansteuern kann... man haben wir gespart :-D

Man waren das damals Zeiten...


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juli 2013)

Inbetriebnehmer (ich) ist da um die Produktion zu begleiten und die Bediener zu schulen.

Das war der Plan.

Realität:
Inbetriebnehmer fährt die Anlage, da die Operators den Auftrag bekommen haben, die Halle aufzuräumen und zu kehren.


----------



## Lumpi (11 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> kein Problem, das ist zeitlos...
> schön auch mal von der anderen Seite einen Kommentar zu lesen
> 
> 
> Wie mans nimmt, Erfahrung 50% Anlaufschwierigkeit bei Ankunft beim Kunden, dem stehen 50% Gegenüber die schon nervös warten wann wir endlich kommen



Und dann nochmal 50% Kunden die schon nervös warten wann man endlich kommt, es dann aber trotzdem Anlaufschwierigkeiten gibt weil die bauseitigen Leistungen und Helfer nicht da bzw. erledigt sind!

Ansonsten ist es interessant zu sehen wie sich die Probleme doch gleichen.


----------



## ducati (11 Juli 2013)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es interessant zu sehen wie sich die Probleme doch gleichen.


jo, scheinbar überall der gleiche mist. Aber alles Dinge die durch eine ordentliche ProjektLeitung vermieden werden könnten... Aber im Projektleiterforum lästern sie wahrscheinlich über uns ab A


----------



## dtsclipper (12 Juli 2013)

Und wer glaubt das Projektleiter Projekte leiten
der glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten...


----------



## Paul (12 Juli 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...ist doch nur ein Förderband mit paar Sensoren und Stoppzylinder! Keine Große Sache.
> (...und mit Stau,Leerfahren,Stop zum Energiesparen, Takten,Vereinzeln und mehreren Geschwindigkeiten...)


...und natürlich muss die Steuerung doch "riechen", wenn ein Teil von der Förderstrecke "geklaut", oder einfach eins dazwischen gelegt wurde


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Juli 2013)

ich leide auch grad. Maschine xyz ist doch gleich. ja, das Herstellertypenschild und die Baureihe "CBK". Programm ursprünglich für Rovema 12" geschriebenen, dann auf Dienst 12" portiert, dann auf Bosch 12", und nun ratet mal: diese ach so gleiche Maschine war dann plötzlich 15"-Zoll geteilt. auf der Baustelle erst entdeckt. Die läuft nach 1w IBN nun richtig super, Produktionsbegleitung schon verlängert, Schätzung noch 14 Tage nach dem grad mal so geglücktem Produktionsstart.

nächste Baustelle: "kleine" Änderung. Dass sie aber von OP7 auf MP277 wechseln wollen, das hab ich erst bei meinem Besuch vor ort anhand der verbauten / geänderten HW zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Fanta-Er (14 Juli 2013)

achja, und die ergebnisse/daten musst du dem server mitteilen. keine große sache.
ergebnis: kunde nutzt selbstgestickte protokolle über tcp/ip und xml. die "keine große sache" hat mit ib über zwei wochen gefressen, da wir die ersten waren :?.


----------



## Sinix (15 Juli 2013)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt das Projektleiter Projekte leiten
> der glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten...



kenne ich mit:
wer glaubt das Führungskräfte kräftig führen,
der glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten

und was ich auch gern entgegnen würde, ja leider ist der Kunde König und das geht net immer, aber

wir sind hier bei der Arbeit
und nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## Jan (19 Juli 2013)

Ich sage immer:
Der Kunde ist König; aber der Lieferant ist Kaiser. (@ FvE: Danke für den Hinweis)


----------



## FvE (22 Juli 2013)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich sage immer:
> Der Kunde ist König; aber der Lieferant ist Keiser.



Du meinst wohl KAISER

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juli 2013)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich sage immer:
> Der Kunde ist König; aber der Lieferant ist Keiser.




Der Kunde steht im Mittelpunkt ..... und somit jedem im Weg


----------



## kpf (22 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Kunde steht im Mittelpunkt ..... und somit jedem im Weg



... aber das macht nichts. Wir haben ja den Vertrieb, der wird ihn schon vertreiben!


----------



## thelittlepenguin (12 August 2013)

libra1780 




*Neuer Benutzer*


Registriert seit01.03.2010Beiträge25Danke0Erhielt 1 Danke für 1 Beitrag​

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]albtraum, letztes jahr, komplett neues projekt, irgendwo in usa.. wusste von seiner existenz erst seit 3 tagen:

projektleiter: "wenn wir schon mal hier sind, können wir uns diese anlaga auch ansehen"
ich "na klar, wieso nicht. lokalaugenschein.."
am abend dann auf der anlage
"die machen heut noch fertig, dann können wir sie ja schon morgen in betrieb nehmen. ist doch kein problem, oder?"
.. das war sein voller ernst!​




*Gleiche Situation, Satz von meinem Projektleiter während der Kunde daneben stand und der Elektriker das letzte Kabel angeschlossen hatte:
"Was spricht denn jetzt dagegen, die Automatik einzuschalten?"


Da ist man ohne Worte, in welche Situation man durch solche Leute gebracht wird.
Lächeln, umdrehen und weggehen.*


----------



## IBFS (12 August 2013)

FRAGE:



thelittlepenguin schrieb:


> *"Was spricht denn jetzt dagegen, die Automatik einzuschalten?"*



ANTWORT:

*"Der gesunde Menschenverstand!"*


----------



## Majestic_1987 (9 Februar 2014)

1) Thema: Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht
Kunde: "Wir hätten für das Transportsystem gerne eine Produktverfolgung, und jeder Träger soll ein eigenes Rezept haben können und so"
Ich: "Dann sollten wir ein RFID-System einsetzen, das spart uns einen Haufen Arbeit und das System ist sehr robust"
Kunde: "Nein, diesen RFID-Funk-Mist wollen wir nicht. Das macht nur Probleme mit Magnetfeldern und so und das ist viel zu teuer, das haben wir noch nie eingesetzt"

-> Kunde ist König, also alles in der SPS. Und weil's keinerlei Identsystem gibt muss man die Daten halt mit nem Sensor schieben. Das ist schon so fehlerträchtig genug, vor allem, wenn die Maschinenbediener dann regelmäßig, um irgendwas zu reinigen oder sich Zeit zu verschaffen, Blecheimer für die Sensoren stellen. Wir haben dann bei der IBN - Kunde bestand auf "Kein Identsystem" - halt eine halbe Woche damit Verbracht, etlichen Code einzubauen, der nur dafür sorgt, dass idealerweise wirklich nur die eigentlichen Produkte ein Schieben der Daten triggern.

Kunde: "Warum ist das denn jetzt so aufwändig?"

:twisted:

2) Thema: "Kommunikation schlägt immer fehl"
Kunde: "Hier habe ich dir mal ganz grob den Prozessablauf aufgezeichnet, damit du das auch programmieren kannst"
Ich: "Ah, perfekt, danke. Ist das freigegeben, gereviewed und definitiv ein belastbarer Informationsstand?"
Kunde: "Natürlich!"

- Einen ganzen Haufen Arbeitsstunden für Softwareentwicklung später - 

Kunde: "Ach ja, der Ablauf war nur ein Beispiel. Wir wollen da im Prinzip eine eigene Scriptsprache haben, die die SPS interpretiert und womit wir dann den Prozess als solchen möglichst frei selbst programmieren können, auch zwischen zwei Produkten und so"
Ich: "Oha, das ist ja super. Scriptsprache...da muss ich euch ja nen Parser bauen...und das, was ich bisher schon alles programmiert habe vermutlich zu sehr großen Teilen wieder umwerfen....das ist aber nicht mehr Bestandteil unseres Festpreises, gell?"
Kunde: "Kein Thema, das müssen wir haben..."

-> Kunde ist König. Einige Zeit später - Meeting zur Nachkalkulation des Angebots

Kunde: "Wo kommen denn die 5000€ bitte her? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass das so teuer wird..."

Anmerkung: Über 30000€ für Antriebstechnik, 150000€ für Laser und etliche andere, ziemlich teure Dinge musste man nie diskutieren. Leute, TIME IS MONEY! Der Interpreter hat übrigens 1A funktioniert, hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass das so gut realisierbar ist.

---

Mein Apell an all jene, die kein Verständnis für sowas haben: OHNE DEN SOFTWAREENTWICKLER IST JEDE NOCH SO TOLL KONSTRUIERTE MASCHINE EIN TEURER HAUFEN METALL OHNE JEDWEDE FUNKTION.


----------



## Jan (23 Juli 2014)

Heute bei der IBN beim Kunden.

Die Anlage läuft nicht. -> Störmeldung: "Hydraulikaggregat Füllstand max."

Mein Kollege ganz erbost:

Zitat: "Das kann gar nicht sein; das habe ich gerade aufgefüllt."

Schöne Grüße aus dem warmen Changchun (China)


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2014)

und du so


----------



## Kojiro (24 Juli 2014)

Nabend beisammen 


 Kann mir bei diesem Beitrag einfach nicht verkneifen meinen Senf abzugeben.
 Bin ja noch neu, schüchtern und zurückhaltend.


 *ROFL*


 Da ich trotz SuFu im Forum keine Vorstellungsecke finde,


 hier ein kurzer Einblick wie es bei mir abläuft und was ich überhaupt mache.
 Dürft Ihr auch gerne als „kleine“ Vorstellung verstehen.



 [spoil]
 Bin in der Elektrischen Instandhaltung und Wartung bei einem Autozulieferer.


 Wartung trifft es in dem Fall sehr treffend...
 ich warte bis ich die Anlage mal zur jährlichen Prüfung oder für überfällige Instandsetzung wenigstens einige Stunden zur Verfügung habe...


 Doch irgendwann reicht es mal mit vertrösten,  
 der Bediener ist um eine Maschine weniger sehr froh.
 Auf Schicht eher einfach als wenn die Abteilungsmeister noch herum schleichen.  


 Handlingsysteme und Kleinanlagen im Eigenbau zugeschnitten auf unsere Bedürfnisse sind beiläufiges Nebenwerk.  
 Von einfacher Orientierung bis Messautomaten schauen wir das unsere Bedürfnisse erfüllt und unsere Bediener glücklich mit der Bedienbarkeit sind.
 Erst bei Fertigungsanlagen oder Messautomaten die in den μ-Bereich gehen geht sowas „Extern“.


 Wir haben eine Konstruktion die die Planung in CAD, Risikobeurteilung und CE Abnahme erledigt einen Werkzeugbau der das Mechanische erledigt, wenn auch manches mal mit falscher Verschlauchung trotz Fluid-Plan, oder einigen *Zentimetern* Abweichung vom Konstruktionsplan...


 Schaltplan, Schaltschrankbau, große Teile der Komponentenwahl , BGV Prüfung, Abnahme der Sicherheitseinrichtungen/Kreise und die Programmierung/Visualisierung liegen im Bereich meiner Kollegen und mir.


 Soviel zur Vorstellung...
 [/spoil]  


 Pflichtenheft ist ein Fremdwort.


 Sätze wie:
 „Hatten wir uns anders vorgestellt“ bei der Übergabe sind erst richtig toll wenn man schon einige male nachgefragt hat was die Fachabteilung denn nun wollte,  
 und mit der Aussage  
 „Keine Ahnung“,  
 „Du weißt doch was wir wollen und brauchen...“ oder  
 „Darüber haben wir uns noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht“ wieder weg geschickt wirst.


 Terminierung ?! Ist das was zu Essen ?
 Das wissen eventuell die Herrschaften die aus der Projektsitzung kommen, doch die die es ausführen sollen haben immer offenes Ende.
 Bis dann der Zeitpunkt kommt und es heißt  
 „Die Anlage ist ja soweit fertig, wann können wir damit rechnen (besser Gestern wie Heute).“
 Dabei wurde grade das Gestell zusammengeschraubt...


 Neue Komponenten von Messen,  
 Versuchsaufbauten um zu testen ob es auch so funktioniert wie gewünscht …..  
 wozu.... wird schon passen und *muss* benutzt werden.


 Mein Liebling unter den Kommentaren ?  
 „Kann man das nicht elektrisch oder Steuerungstechnisch irgendwie hinbiegen ?
 !! Leute, die „0“ ist schon rund !!
 (Servo mit relativ Geber im rotarischen Betrieb ohne Getriebe als Beispiel,  
 mit dermaßen Schwungmasse das der Verstärker soviel Gegenkompensieren musste das aus einem  
 an-tippen eine komplette Motordrehung wurde)


 Sah lustig aus, musst ich ja selber zugeben.


 Ich stelle hier mit Überraschung fest nicht nur wie erwartet  
 -viele Service-Leute und Anlagen-Programmierer,  
 -einige Instandhalter,
 -paar Hilfesuchende auf Kurzbesuch bis zur Klärung Ihres Problems  


 zu finden  
 sondern sogar einige Vertriebler und Supporter... (Kommt mir zumindest aus einigen Treads so vor)


 Bin fasziniert 8)


 @Service-Leute und Inbetriebnehmer
 Von Euch erfahren wir meistens erst dann wenn ihr schon in der Pforte Euren Betriebsausweis erhaltet, auch wenn anderen der Termin schon Monate lang bekannt war.
 Das wir Euch (Aus meiner Sicht der Instandhaltung) da mitunter allein im Regen stehen lassen ist uns auch eher unlieb, schließlich bekommt man von Euch meist immer noch die qualifiziertesten Auskünfte bei einer Anlage.


 Doch eben mal schnell 2 Mann aus dem Nix abstellen ohne Ankündigung...  
 will kein Feldbett im Betrieb, nein Danke.


 Mir reicht schon die Bereitschaft die ausgenutzt wird.


 Genug gequatscht, danke fürs lesen, tat mal gut drüber zu schreiben.


 Mit elektrischem Gruße  


 Koji


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juli 2014)

Rene da must Du aber noch die Übersetzung dazu liefern.


----------



## Jan (24 Juli 2014)

Hier noch weiter Sätze aus dem Projektgeschäft.

Ich konnte einen Scanner nicht einrichten, weil er in jeglicher denkbaren Position zu weit vom Barcode weg war. Als ich den Konstrukteur gefragt habe, was er sich vorgestellt hat, wo der Scanner hin gebaut werden soll, war seine Antwort: 
"Da habe ich mir keine Gedanken drum gemacht."

Dann kam ein tatsächlich ernstgemeinter Vorschlag vom Konstrukteur für eine Position, in der das Bauteil beschädigt werden würde: 
"Dann fährst du mit dem Transfer (der das Bauteil hält) zu dem Scanner, fährst nach dem scannen um den Scanner herum und legst das Bauteil ab".


Ein Kollege hat einen Konstrukteur darauf hingewiesen, dass die Bauteile vom Kunden nicht in die Maschine passen. Die Bauteile haben eine Toleranz von 10mm.
Die Antwort vom Konstrukteur: 
"Alles über 4mm blenden wir aus."


Ich habe den Konstrukteur angesprochen, weil das Bauteil (10mm Toleranz) beim befördern an der Mechanik entlang schrappt.
Antwort vom Konstrukteur: "In meiner Zeichnung habe ich 10mm Platz."


Vor Ort beim Kunden stand ich vor einem Handling, bei dem zwei gehärtete Schienen verbogen wurden.
Nach dem ich das dem Projektleiter berichtet hatte, gab es eine schnelle Rückmeldung:
"Ich habe mir das mit dem Konstrukteur angesehen; der Motor hat gar nicht genug Kraft um die Schienen zu verbiegen."
Da wollte ich mich schon einweisen lassen, weil ich dachte, dass ich halluziniere.
Aber tatsächlich hatte der Motor nur eine geringe Mitschuld; die Hauptschuld trug das Hebelgesetz.


Ich hatte dem Konstrukteur gezeigt, dass ein Bauteil beim Ablegen (Bauteil von oben nach unten zu einer Ablage bewegen, lösen und das Handling wegfahren) an zwei Stellen hängenbleibt.
Sein Vorschlag:
"Dann fährst du erst runter, dann nach rechts, dann weiter runter, dann nach links, dann runter, wieder nach links und dann runter zum ablegen. Und das Bauteil holst du genauso nur umgekehrt wieder ab." 
Das war sein voller ernst, obwohl es zufällig der 1. April war.


Des Öfteren kam es schon vor, dass bei Bewegungen die Mechanik sich selbst im Weg war. Jedes mal bekommt man die selbe Antwort:
"Im Computer hat das gepasst." 
Nur leider hilft diese Antwort nicht so richtig weiter.


----------



## Nais (24 Juli 2014)

> "Im Computer hat das gepasst."



Ja, ja der Klassiker  !

...meist kommt dann noch:

"Kannst Du das nicht irgendwie gesundprogrammieren? "

Es beruhigt mich irgendwie, daß alle die gleichen Probleme haben.

Bye Uwe


----------



## vollmi (24 Juli 2014)

Nais schrieb:


> Ja, ja der Klassiker  !



Ein weiterer Klassiker:
"dass kann gar nicht sein!" 
Wenn man dem Support einen Fehler schildert.

Kam aber auch schon von nem Kollegen als ihm ein Kunde angerufen hat. Da musste ich ihm auch schon einen Radiergummi an den Kopf werfen.

Wenn der Kunde anruft und dir sagt: "Die Maschine macht dies und jenes", dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Maschine dies und jenes macht und der Kunde sich das nicht aus den Fingern saugt.

mfG René


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Juli 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Klassiker:
> "dass kann gar nicht sein!"
> Wenn man dem Support einen Fehler schildert.
> 
> ...



NAAAAJAAAAA. Also was ich schon für Räuberpistolen gehört habe....   Vorallem wenn es darum geht eine Fehlbedienung zu vertuschen werden die Leute ganz schnell kreativ dabei den Anlagen Eigenschaften und Funktionen zu zuschreiben die teilweise sogar physikalisch unmöglich sind. 

Als man mir z.B. am Telefon weiß machen wollte das ein Schweißroboter, der 2 Jahre ohne Probleme lief, plötzlich von alleine auf die Idee gekommen ist seine Brenner-Reinigungsstation in Einzelteile zu zerlegen, war meine Antwort nur: "Sie wissen schon, dass ich im Systemlog des Roboters sehen kann, wann Jemand zuletzt Änderungen an den Programmen vorgenommen hat?"
Danach war eine Minute Ruhe in der Leitung und mein Gegenüber verabschiedete sich mit dem Satz: "Ich werde nochmal mit dem Bediener reden, auf Wiederhören". 

Bei komplexeren Anlagen baue ich (schon aus Selbstschutz) immer eine detailierten Logger ein. Schon die bloße Erwähnung, dass eine Anlage  Betriebszustände und Befehle protokolliert läßt viele Kunden dann plötzlich ganz kleinlaut werden.


----------



## Dos6.22 (25 Juli 2014)

Ja, mit dem Ausbleden von Fehlerverhalten der Bediener kenne ich auch.
Komme zu Anlage, die steht.
Ich: Wieso steht die, braucht ihr keine Teile?
Bediener: Die stand schon die ganze zeit so.
Ich: Na dann machen wir mal an.
Ich fahre den Roboter in Grundstellung und sehe was am Arm baumeln. Ups, da iss ja was abgefallen. Ups, da ist ja auch der Schutzzaun verbogen und ne dicke Schramme an der Schaltschrankrückwand.
Ich: Hat da einer einen Crash gebaut?
Bediener: Ich frag mal wen anders.
Kommt später wieder
Bediener: Also das wäre alles ganz alleine runtergefallen. Ganz plötzlich beim fahren in die Grundstellung
Ich: Ok, aber wie kommt dann der Kratzer in den Schaltschrank und die Beule im Schutzzaun?
Stille.
Bediener: Hmm, also mir wurde gesagt, dass ist von alleine passiert.


Ja und dann hatte ich mal einen Roboter, der eine Waschmaschine 5mm von der Anlage weggedrückt hat.
Ich komme zur Anlage, Grund Positionen passen nicht mehr.
Bediener: Mensch war das gestern lustig, der Roboter fuhr in die Waschmaschine und BANG lauter schlag, der wollte ein Teils auf das andere legen. Und seit dem passen die Positionen nicht meht. Das war aber lustig.

Ok, ich denke Greifer verbogen oder nochschlimmer Achse defekt. Roboter also geprüft. Sah alles gut aus. Position in Waschmschine geprüft, ja stimmt, alles 5mm weiter weg. Komisch, wieso in diese Richtung. Denk. Gut Position ausserhalb Waschmaschien prüfen. Hmmm, die passen perfekt. Also Greifer i.O. und Roboter wohl auch. Wie kann das sein.
Tja, Schaue runter zur Waschmaschine, die war nicht festgedübelt und man sah schöne Schleifspuren in der Ölwanne, die natürlich voll Öl war.

Anruf Firma.
Ich: Hallo, da muss jemand mal die Waschmaschine festzudübeln.
Konstukteur: Warum?
Ich: Roboter hat die weggedrückt
Konstukteur: Kann nicht sein, die wiegt 2 Tonnen
Ich: Kann sein, ich sehe Schleifspuren, das Ding steht mit kleinen Füssen in ner verölten Ölwanne. Und alle anderen Positionen stimmen noch.
Konstukteur: Glaube ich nicht. Geb mir den Monteur.
Gesagt getan, und dieser erklärt das ganze nochmal für dumme.

Ein paar Wochen später erzählt der Konstrukteur stolz die Geschichte wie stark so ein Roboter ist und wieso man Waschmaschine festdübeln sollte.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> NAAAAJAAAAA. Also was ich schon für Räuberpistolen gehört habe....   Vorallem wenn es darum geht eine Fehlbedienung zu vertuschen werden die Leute ganz schnell kreativ dabei den Anlagen Eigenschaften und Funktionen zu zuschreiben die teilweise sogar physikalisch unmöglich sind.



Ich meinte damit eher die Beschreibung des Ist-Zustands.
"Die Maschine steht so und so" oder "Auf dem Bluescreen steht xxx" Da bin ich allergisch auf Antworten wie "das kann garnicht sein" (wenn man ein Foto davon schicken kann dann kann das eben doch so sein)

mfG René


----------



## Mietze (5 August 2014)

gesundprogramieren?!?!? OMG so einen schwachsinn habe ich selten gehört, ich hoffe das kam von einem Kunden aus dem Gesundheitssektor.


----------



## Nais (5 August 2014)

...nein, das kam leider vom Konstrukteur der Maschine!


----------



## Morymmus (2 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab an der Stelle auch noch ein paar nette Geschichten:

1. Aus meiner Zeit in der Instandhaltung eines Automobilzulieferes
Ein Elektriker kommt in mein Büro: "Maschine X ist ausgefallen, da hat die Sicherung ausgelöst. Wir haben aber keine 16A-Neozed mehr."
Meine Antwort: "Wir haben noch 10A, rechne mal die Leistung auf dem Stromkreis zusammen ob das passt. 16A muss ich neue besorgen."

10 min später

Elektriker: "Die 10A-Sicherungen sind jetzt auch alle." 
Mein Kollege von der Mechanik lag unterm Tisch vor lachen...*ROFL*
Es war übrigens ein satter Windungsschluss in einem Motor - also nicht das mein Elektriker das vorher mal überprüft hätte.....


Darüber hinaus war ich immer bemüht den Monteuren die zur IBN kamen ihr Leben so einfach wie möglich zu machen - klar klappt das nicht immer, aber der Wille war da.
Aber auch da hab ich schon einige Dinge erlebt...

Ich hatte mal einen Monteur dem ICH erstmal SEINE Anlage erklären durfte, also Wartung, Funktion, Bedienung - für den wurde der Begriff Ahnungslos erfunden.
Den hab ich aber auch nie wieder geschickt bekommen ​
2. Aus meiner Zeit im Prüffeld desselben Automobilzulieferers
Projektleiter kommt zu mir: " Diese Teile müssen getestet werden. 1000h bei 140°C"
Er bekommt von mir einen Termin zurück, wann der Test fertig ist.
Projektleiter: "Das geht nicht, ich hab dem Kunden die Ergebnisse für nächste Woche zugesagt."
Ich: "Aber 1000h sind etwa 6 Wochen..."
Projektleiter: "Dann müssen Deine Schränke eben auch mal nachts laufen!"

​


----------

